# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Những địa điểm tuyệt đẹp có trong loạt phim James Bond 007

## nguyetnt

- Kỷ niệm 50 mắt ra mắt loạt phim Điệp viên James Bond 007, loạt phim về chàng Điệp viên hào hoa. Bên cạnh nội dung phim gay cấn, hấp dẫn, còn có những cảnh trong phim tuyệt đẹp, nhiều địa danh sau khi phim phát sóng trở thành điểm đến hút khách du lịch.


Lâu đài Himeji, là một trong những lâu đài được bảo tồn tốt nhất ở Nhật Bản. Được liệt kê vào danh sach Di sản thế giới của UNESCO năm 1993. Hình ảnh này xuất hiện trong phim You Only Live Twice. Ảnh: Alamy


Vẻ đẹp Hong Kong
Hong Kong cho ta một khung cảnh ngoạn mục trong rất nhiều bộ phim. Vào năm 2002, trong phim Bond Die Another Day, diễn viên trong vai Bond xuất hiện trong cảnh phim nhảy từ một con tàu vào vịnh. Ảnh: Alamy



Khách sạn Peninsula ở Hong Kong xxuất hiện trong phim The Man with the Golden Gun năm 1974.  Ảnh: Alamy


Ở Đông Nam Á, Đảo Ko Tapu của Thái Lan cũng có dịp xuất hiện trong phim James Bond với tập phim The Man with the Golden Gun. Trên đảo cung cấp bối cảnh cuộc đấu súng giữa Bond và nhân vật phản diện Scaramanga. Ảnh: Alamy


Một bối cảnh xa hoa, lãng mạn của Venice dĩ nhiên phải có trong phim James Bond. Bối cảnh Khách sạn Danieli xuất hiện trong  phim Moonraker năm 1979. Ảnh: Alamy


Thỉnh thoảng trong phim có sử dụng các hình ảnh giả. Hình ảnh Karlovy Vary  ở Cộng hòa Czech xuất hiện trong phim Casino Royale. Hình ảnh được sử dụng trong phim nói về Montenegro. Ảnh: Alamy


London, dĩ nhiên được sử dụng các cảnh quay nhiều trong phim James Bond. Các cảnh quay ở London nhằm tái hiện các điểm tại nước ngoài. Trong phim GoldenEye, ta thấy một chiếc xe bị hỏng trên tuyến phố đông đúc ở St Petersburg, nhưng thực ra nó được quay tại sân của Somerset House. Khách sạn Grand Hotel Europe ở St Petersburg trong phim, thực ra là khách sạn Langham ở Oxford Circus. Ảnh: Alamy


Tranquil Corfu là một cảnh trong phim For Your Eyes Only, năm 1981,
trong phim Bond đến thăm khu vực xung quanh Mouse Island. Ảnh: Alamy


Hamburg trong phim Tomorrow Never Dies, năm 1997.
Với cảnh ấn tượng trong phim là Khách sạn Atlantic Hotel Kempinski. Ảnh: : Atlantic Hotel Kempinski


Cảnh hoang vắng ở miền bắc Canada và vườn Quốc gia Auyuittuq
xuất hiện trong phim The Spy Who Loved Me. Ảnh: Alamy



Tu viện Agia Triada ở Hy Lạp hùng vĩ trên cột đá cao,
xuất hiện trong cảnh cuối của phim For Your Eyes Only. Ảnh: : funkyfood London - Paul Williams / Alamy


Trong phim Octopussy, năm 1983, Bond đi Udaipur của Ấn Độ (sau chuyến viếng thăm ngắn ngủi ở Taj Mahal). Khách sạn Taj Lake Palace trở thành điểm thu hút du khách đến ngày nay sau khi bộ phim được công chiếu. Ảnh: Alamy


[CENTER]
Cáp treo trên núi Sugarloaf ở Rio de Janeiro khiến cho biết bao du khách phấn khích
trong hàng thập kỷ  khi xuất hiện trong cảnh phim Moonraker. Ảnh: Alamy

----------


## nguyetnt

Một trong những cây cầu dài nhất nước Mỹ Seven Miles ở Florida xuất hiện trong phim Licence to Kill. Ảnh: Alamy

[/CENTER]

Ở Pháp, cung điện Vaux le Vicomte từ thế kỷ 17 xuất hiện trong phim Moonraker. Tòa nhà được xem là nguồn cảm hứng cho Cung điện Versailles. Ngày nay, du khách có thể đến đây tham quan. Ảnh: Alamy

----------


## lunas2

toàn những cảnh hùng vĩ cả

----------


## khanhszin

những kiến trúc hoành tráng

----------


## Amp21

Đẹp ngất ngây con gà tây

----------

